# Bite me!



## Valkyria

Hola, me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar con la traducción de "*Bite me!*", es una expresión muy común en películas, se usa como contestación fuerte a alguien enojado.
¿Sería algo similar a "Bésame el trasero"?, (aunque esta ya tiene su propio equivalente en inglés). Muchas gracias.


----------



## LaReinita

¡Sí, tienes razón, la misma idea!


----------



## valdo

¡Hola a todos!
I guess this phrase is s slightly more polite way to say "Fuck off you prick". Saludos.


----------



## Explicit_Mami

valdo said:


> Hola a todos!
> I guess this phrase is s slightly more polite way to say "Fuck off you prick".
> 
> Saludos,


 

more like I don't give a shit.


----------



## frangs

Hola Valkyria, no sé el nivel de "agresividad" de "bite me" en inglés pero en España quizás podría ser algo como "¡Tócame las pelotas!". Se lo puedes decir a alguien cuando te está molestando y tiene cierto parecido con "bite me" ya que incitas a alguien a que haga una acción sobre tí ; lo que no sé si quizás la expresión española es más "rude" que la inglesa, y si en Argentina tenéis algún equivalente.

s2!


----------



## 4everlearning

Frangs me a gustado mucho tu traducción – la veo como la mas adecuada, ya que si uno analiza el dicho Ingles, uno se da cuenta de que ordena que muerdas al que lo dice… ya podemos imaginarnos que querrán que mordamos


----------



## sayah

Hola,

 ¿podría el verbo "bite" traducirse por "incordiar" o "molestar" en la siguiente frase? 

  Bite me. DO you have any idea what this day has been like for me, Glen? Do you even have a clue? --> No me incordies / molestes. ¿Tienes la menor idea de lo que el día de hoy ha supuesto para mí, Glen? ¿Tienes acaso alguna pista?

      Gracias


----------



## sayah

Thank you very much, I hadn't noticed it


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.

Bite me! -¡Vete al infierno/demonio/carajo!

***Depende de tu contexto***

Algo más decente: No me molestes/fastidies/importunes''.


Saludos.


----------



## santos89

que tal,

les comento, la expresion mas usada en argentina que es equivalente a "bite me" vendria a ser (y disculpen) "chupame un huevo".


----------



## Kent Brockman

santos89 said:


> que tal,
> 
> les comento, la expresion mas usada en argentina que es equivalente a "bite me" vendria a ser (y disculpen) "chupame un huevo".



clap clap clap. Venia buscando una adaptación y esta, lejos de ser polite, me suena a la más adecuada. Thanks, son!


----------



## Instantes

Ya hace años de este post pero creo que a cualquiera que visite este foro le puede ser útil. Como habéis dicho en Argentina sería algo como "chúpame un huevo", equivalente en España a (y de verdad, perdonad porque no sé si esto está permitido en el foro):

-Chúpamela
-Cómemelo
-Chúpame los huevos


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Ya el gran lingüista argentino Diego A. Maradona la usó cuando clasificó al mundial de fútbol y les dijo a sus detractores que se la "sigan chupando"


----------



## kodiakbear

Bite Me isn't a serious insult. It's more the way you would say "get lost" or "f off" to a friend.


----------



## Instantes

kodiakbear said:


> Bite Me isn't a serious insult. It's more the way you would say "get lost" or "f off" to a friend.




Bueno, actualmente en la jerga juvenil (en España) no lo usamos como algo muy fuerte... creo que se ha convertido en algo tan normal como cualquier otro insulto, que le puedes decir a cualquier amigo de broma o a otra persona de una manera más dura. Yo al menos lo veo así...


----------



## Txiri

Nota bene: *Women* also say "bite me", in fact, I suspect it's more common among women than men (who would have specific body parts to suggest that the other bite them.)  

I also think it's a more recent variant of "kiss my ass", which at least to me, in this thread, sounds roughly equivalent to "f*** off."  "Bite me" of course is a little more aggressive an action than "kiss my ass", but the idea behind both seems to me to be "touch me physically [somewhere] and that will degrade you."


----------



## srta_lindsay

Solo se lo dice a otro jóven -- no es muy serio pero es grosero.


----------



## Oceanotti

Aunque a muchos la expresión _"bite me"_ les traiga connotaciones sexuales, más o menos agradables, y pueda reemplazarse por _"fuck off"_ o _"kiss my ass"_, en castellano tenemos una expresión, algo desusada y un poco pacata —aunque se refiera a la pena capital—, como "¡que me aspen!", para reflejar incredulidad o indiferencia. Lástima que suene tan anticuada porque, en principio, sirve para lo mismo que _"bite me"_ y también contiene la carga de autoagresión que echo en falta en otras propuestas más hedonistas:



Instantes said:


> -Chúpamela
> -Cómemelo
> -Chúpame los huevos



(Conviene recordar que se le puede morder más de una cosa a otra persona.)

En la otra línea, 



Cubanboy said:


> Algo más decente: No me molestes/fastidies/importunes''.



pero un poquito más fuerte, en España se suele decir "¡no me jodas!".


----------



## Instantes

Oceanotti said:


> Aunque a muchos la expresión _"bite me"_ les traiga connotaciones sexuales, más o menos agradables, y pueda reemplazarse por _"fuck off"_ o _"kiss my ass"_, en castellano tenemos una expresión, algo desusada y un poco pacata —aunque se refiera a la pena capital—, como "¡que me aspen!", para reflejar incredulidad o indiferencia. Lástima que suene tan anticuada porque, en principio, sirve para lo mismo que _"bite me"_ y también contiene la carga de autoagresión que echo en falta en otras propuestas más hedonistas:
> 
> 
> 
> (Conviene recordar que se le puede morder más de una cosa a otra persona.)
> 
> En la otra línea,
> 
> 
> 
> pero un poquito más fuerte, en España se suele decir "¡no me jodas!".




Yo me quedaría con "¡no me jodas!". Más que nada porque como has dicho "¡que me aspen!" está ya en desuso y creo que no es exactamente lo que "Bite me" quiere decir.

Las respuestas "hedonistas" anteriores no son más que insultos, como "enviar a alguien a paseo", pero nunca como búsqueda de placer. Igualmente se podía haber dicho "chúpame un pie", no sé si me explico.


----------



## ch4rl1

En españa entre jóvenes se podría decir "chúpamela", pero creo que sería más rudo que lo que he escuchado en películas donde bite me se lo puede decir un hijo a su madre


----------



## greenheyes

En España,los jóvenes dicen *No me rayes  *para expresar este tipo de cosas*. *No es vulgar y lo pueden decir a su madre sin correr mucho peligro de ser castigados.


----------



## Senlac88

Yo acabo de buscar este "thread" después de ver un episoio de "The Big Bang Theory" en el cual los subtitulos traducen "bite me" por "púdrete".  No obstante, después de buscar la definición de "púdrete" aquí en WR, me parece una mala traducción.  No soy estadounidense, y creo que esta expresión solo se usa por ahí, pero lo entiendo bien y no me parece muy agresivo para nada.  lo que es cierto es que no es sinómino de "Fuck Off" o de "púdrete".  Personalmente, con respecto al nivel de agresividad, yo dirír que es más cerca del sentimiento de "kiss my ass" como algunos otros ya han dicho.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Chupamela puede ser mejor traduccion


----------



## gringuitoloco

Esa frase tiene la misma fuerza de "tomatela" en Argentina. Y tiene casi la misma conotacion....


----------



## cacarulo

"Tomatelá" es más liviano que "chupame un huevo / los huevos / la pija".
A mitad de camino entre ellas se me ocurre ubicar la maradoniana "chupala".


----------



## david.escuizo

is this expression from America? is it used in England?


----------



## frangs

ch4rl1 said:


> En españa entre jóvenes se podría decir "chúpamela", pero creo que sería más rudo que lo que he escuchado en películas donde bite me se lo puede decir un hijo a su madre



Si es así, entonces me retracto de mi versión dada antes: "¡Tócame los cojones!" no se lo diría ningún niño de educación media a sus padres (no hablamos de sectores más o menos marginales).

Me parece entonces más adecuada la opción que han dado luego: "¡No me rayes!" (en España). Lo único es que "no me rayes" tiene sobre todo sentido cuando  alguien te está echando lo que tú crees que es un sermón (regañina de tus padres) o cuando alguien te está pidiendo algo de un manera demasiado insistente.


----------



## elichi

En las series de Warner Channel esa frase la traducen como "vete al demonio", supongo que porque es la versión más adecuada para programación familiar. La otra razón supongo que es porque la suelen decir tanto hombres como mujeres y supongo que sonaría raro que una mujer dijera "chúpame el pito" o "tócame los huevos".


----------



## rodneyp

david.escuizo said:


> is this expression from America? is it used in England?



This expression is used in the US, I do not know about England.


----------



## iribela

I wouldn't use any of the vulgar expressions in this thread to translate 'bite me,' a very common expression that many people say, from children, to women, to men, in different situations and environments. 

Yes, it is extremely rude, maybe along the lines of "screw you," "kiss my ass," or "go to hell," for example.

The idea in using 'bite me' is to say something that will not be censored (say, in a show), and that's why most of the suggestions here are not appropriate. I don't think you could get away with them in a general audience TV show, such as The Big Bang Theory, mentioned here.

Maybe 'no me jodas/jorobes,' 'no me rayes,' 'vete al infierno,' etc.


----------



## Li'l Bull

I'd say the closest expression to "Bite me!" in Spanish (in Spain, at least) is "Que te den".

The full expression is "Que te den por el culo" and is very, very offensive (ir refers to sodomy) unless it is used among close friends (it's actually very common among male friends). In comparison, "Que te den" is the acceptable version and most people wouldn't be shocked to hear it, say, in a TV series or film (as iribela suggested, I don't think "Que te den" would be censored on TV, probably even in a children's programme - although many, me included, wouldn't agree with the use of such phrases in children's programmes).


----------



## Argieman

"andate al diablo/demonio/a freír churros/" son argentinismos más suaves que el Maradonismo "chupámela", y éste, a su vez, más suave que "andate a la concha de tu hermana".
La primer frase puede ir en una sit-com, las otras no.


----------



## Argieman

elichi said:


> En las series de Warner Channel esa frase la traducen como "vete al demonio", supongo que porque es la versión más adecuada para programación familiar. La otra razón supongo que es porque la suelen decir tanto hombres como mujeres y supongo que sonaría raro que una mujer dijera "chúpame el pito" o "tócame los huevos".


En arg las mujeres usan "chupame la concha" (vulva) en una discusión muy fuerte.


----------



## cacarulo

Argieman said:


> "andate al diablo/demonio/a freír churros/" son argentinismos más suaves que el Maradonismo "chupámela", y éste, a su vez, más suave que "andate a la concha de tu hermana".
> La primer frase puede ir en una sit-com, las otras no.



El maradonismo es "que la chupen", y no sé si es anterior o posterior al argentinismo o porteñismo "chupala", que es la forma más usual.


----------



## William Stein

Instantes said:


> Yo me quedaría con "¡no me jodas!". Más que nada porque como has dicho "¡que me aspen!" está ya en desuso y creo que no es exactamente lo que "Bite me" quiere decir.
> 
> Las respuestas "hedonistas" anteriores no son más que insultos, como "enviar a alguien a paseo", pero nunca como búsqueda de placer. Igualmente se podía haber dicho "chúpame un pie", no sé si me explico.



"No me jodas" está bien. "Bite me!" es una expresión muy rara porque la expresión verdadera es "Suck my dick!" (lo que sería humillante para otro hombre, como reduciendolo a "su bitch', por lo menos en una sociedad machista). "Bite me!" es una variante sin "dick" (picha/pinga) pero no tiene sentido porque uno tendría que ser masoquista para pedir eso. Lo más probable es que sea una versión censurada para niños (sin suck/chupar y sin dick/pinga).


----------

